# Keyless entry



## jcscovill1 (May 12, 2006)

I bought a Nissan Altima 2001 with out a keyless remote. I took it to a dealer and they could not get the new keyless remote to work. I bought a used keyless remote and programmed it to my car, but it didn't work. All the signal lights flashed correctly so it should have worked. The doors will not lock or unlock, the headlights don't flash. What could be the problem, and how much should it cost to fix?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jcscovill1 said:


> I bought a Nissan Altima 2001 with out a keyless remote. I took it to a dealer and they could not get the new keyless remote to work. I bought a used keyless remote and programmed it to my car, but it didn't work. All the signal lights flashed correctly so it should have worked. The doors will not lock or unlock, the headlights don't flash. What could be the problem, and how much should it cost to fix?



Are the batteried dead in the remote?


----------



## jcscovill1 (May 12, 2006)

I have the problem solved. Part of the problem is they put the wrong battery in the remote, and it was almost dead also. I bought a new battery and it seems to work fine know. Don't know why Nissan could not get there new remote to work.


----------

